# Nirvana beans arrived!



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (May 11, 2014)

my nyc power diesel and white widow seeds arrived. They were shipped out May 1st and I received them May 10th. I live in cheeseland


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

Congrats....you growing Indoor or Outdoor?  I have been tempted by that NYC Power Diesel. Sounds like good stuff. I grew Nirvana's White castle a couple years ago and it was excellent smoke. Made me sad I didn't hang on to a cut.  Nirvana gets a bad rep sometimes but you can find a gem now and then.


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (May 13, 2014)

I've got the grow labs 120 grow tent that I will be using to grow my 4 girls indoors!


----------

